# new here



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I am new to this forum. I'm mainly interested in tjets. The AFX cars would be my next choice, followed by AFX magnification cars. I prefer no help from magnets to get around the track. Just my hand eye coordination. Been playing/racing them since the vibrator cars first came out. From what I have read here most talk is about the pancake powered cars, and mostly tjet. Right up my alley.


----------



## quartermilebuggy (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to the board real great bunch here TJETS all the way


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

quartermilebuggy said:


> Welcome to the board real great bunch here TJETS all the way


yeppers ;-)
where are u at???
and age group??? (not that either matters, but maybe some of us are close by and can get 2gether w/ U) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

Jackson, TN.
56yrs. "Young" LOL :wave:


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I live in Depew N.Y. a suburb of Buffalo N.Y. 60years young. Used to race at Williamsville National Speedway in the early 1990's Three excellent tracks there. Also back then at a track called GO Fast, Turn Left. One track only. Most recently (a few years back) at Springville slotcar club. Four tracks. My favorite the ten, YES ten lane monster. They are on the web at SPRINGVILLESLOTCARCLUB.COM. I'm glad to be a part of this forum. Was on another forum (SCI). 

I am very interested in the 36d into tjet arm modification. Years ago I thought about doing just that, but I was very unsure how to attack the com so I let it go. My understanding about the laminations is, that the more of them the better (enhances the magnetic field!?). I think that is one of the reasons that the quadralam was/is so good. I hope to learn a lot here and maybe pass on usefully info also possible meet and race with some if you.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

mrtjet

I am in rochester, ny and our 4 or 5 once a month series with the Springville & buffalo and syracuse racers will be starting soon.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome mrtjet! You say you raced @ Go fast- Turn left, That was my store! I didn`t have HO tracks, Just a 1/24th Hillclimb & a Tri-oval. A good time until the landlord tripled the rent and we had to close. I lived in lockport, now i`m in sunny Fla! Lots of great guys on here & tons of info in all the threads too! :wave:


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome to HT mrtjet there is a lot of great people here and info,don't be afraid to ask questions or give info! Again welcome here. Hank (Eagle Raceway)


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome MRTjet .


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Glad You're Here*



mrtjet said:


> I am new to this forum. I'm mainly interested in tjets. The AFX cars would be my next choice, followed by AFX magnification cars. I prefer no help from magnets to get around the track. Just my hand eye coordination. Been playing/racing them since the vibrator cars first came out. From what I have read here most talk is about the pancake powered cars, and mostly tjet. Right up my alley.


:wave:Welcome to HobbyTalk, Mr. T,

This forum is 90% or so HO slotcars, with one subforum on 1:32 and occasional threads concerning other scales. 
Pancakers, inliners, and magnetic lightbender-ers all hang out here, and get along fine (usually). Collectors, customizers, Sunday runners, and serious competitors share the bandwidth. Even a couple of us who remember vibes. And we're all a pretty visual bunch, so the more pictures, the better.

Settle in and enjoy the virtual slotcave.

-- D


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

vickers83 said:


> Welcome mrtjet! You say you raced @ Go fast- Turn left, That was my store! I didn`t have HO tracks, Just a 1/24th Hillclimb & a Tri-oval. A good time until the landlord tripled the rent and we had to close. I lived in lockport, now i`m in sunny Fla! Lots of great guys on here & tons of info in all the threads too! :wave:


Perhaps you know Gary Kraft.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm pretty sure he is Gary Kraft! Just saying, …….. How's the weather down there anyways? pig


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Perhaps you know Gary Kraft.


Yeah, I know that knucklehead, OOPS, I resemble that remark! :woohoo: Good to see you on HT Ed!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

partspig said:


> I'm pretty sure he is Gary Kraft! Just saying, …….. How's the weather down there anyways? pig


Sunny & 84 degrees, bout the same up there in wny isn`t it? :jest:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Perhaps you know Gary Kraft.


fergot's 'ta tells ya...
we usually meet in the chat room section on here almost nightly...
please feel free 2 come by (8pm EST)....

I've been out 4 a slight due 2 health issues, but many others are there
in & out through the evening ;-)

there is is no need 4 an invitation, ..but U just got 1 :thumbsup:

I'm originally from Watertown, NY.. :freak:

hope 2 see u there in chat :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

vickers83 said:


> Sunny & 84 degrees, bout the same up there in wny isn`t it? :jest:


HA HA HA!!! Sure it is! Still wearing my shorts!!  pig


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

vickers83 said:


> Yeah, I know that knucklehead, OOPS, I resemble that remark! :woohoo: Good to see you on HT Ed!


ED????? You ever make a stop at my raceway?? Or at Joe's Hobbies??? Your name sounds familiar ,,,,,,,,,, pig


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

partspig said:


> HA HA HA!!! Sure it is! Still wearing my shorts!!  pig


Partspig, you are in wny? Where about?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: Welcome to HT. I also started back in the days of vibrators. I'm mostly tjets now. Again WELCOME :wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes folks. I hope I can something positive to the forum.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> HA HA HA!!! Sure it is! Still wearing my shorts!!  pig


76o in Jackson, TN 2day..
ice storm due in 2morrow nite through Sunday am 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mrtjet said:


> I am new to this forum. I'm mainly interested in tjets. The AFX cars would be my next choice, followed by AFX magnification cars. I prefer no help from magnets to get around the track. Just my hand eye coordination. Been playing/racing them since the vibrator cars first came out. From what I have read here most talk is about the pancake powered cars, and mostly tjet. Right up my alley.



Welcome mrtjet!

When I got into this hobby in 1997 I liked the A/FX and Magna-Traction and magnet cars. I had one ThunderJet. Now I have around 100. They've become my favorite. 

I'm glad you are here. 

Randy.


----------

